# Ice Crusher Is Now At Mosquito Lake



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sorry but the lake has been changed and I know there is alot of poeple that are upset but talking to some other poeple they are happy for the change. I look at as if there was no reason to change the tournament like no docks then I would understand but at this time I feel thear is a good reason for the change and I still am getting poeple that are still going to Mosquito lake so if you feel like fishing this tournament I would love to have you come out. If there is any Question please contact me 330-883-1319 Thank you--Chuck


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is that the one that was at wast branch


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes this is that tournament I was putting that I had changed it from west branch to Mosquito lake.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

what's the date and times?


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

the date is March 26,06 and the time is 7:30 to 3:30 at the state park ramp of 305 I will be at 6:30 so I can't wait to see you all there.--Chuck


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I just checked the forecast and the temp will be in the mid-40 and cloudy that ok I was out 3-21-06 and the lake had 2to3ft waves north west wind the line was freezing before I could cast but I can't wait to fish that first tournament of the year.--Chuck


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking forward to reading about the first tournament results for the new season!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Predictions???

8.86 first
8.23 second
7.78 third

4.49 bigbass ( this is also third place team with just 3 fish)


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll say 6.6 for first and 1 keeper fish will earn someone a check.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I say about 8lbs and 4 fish.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Anyone fish this today? I would have loved to but was out of town. How about some weights and winners.


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

3 boats showed and was cancelled so I heard.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That sucks! I'll have to wait for the results form the icebreaker at Portage next week.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Only 3 showed up and we still fished 3 hour and the one guy had boat problems so we refund the money to the other boat and then went walleye fishing for couple hours but I stll haven't caught a fish yet this year I've been out 10 not one fish yet my wife has been out 3 times and she got 2 walleye something wrong with picture I talked to other boats that had been out and only one caught about a 14 in bass on live bait so I didn't fell so bad. Well guys I would have post this last night but I came home and was in bed hour after getting home My next open is April 22, Berlin lake bonnville road ramp hope I is warmer. I hope with this warmer weather this week that it will bring the water temp up and we can cacthem this coming weekend for the ice breaker. Thank ---Chuck


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Chuck,

Give me a call when you get the chance. I have a couple of ideas for you.

Rob


----------

